# 18x9 with 35mm offset



## dollabillz13 (Mar 1, 2011)

Sorry if this has been posted but I couldn't find a definite andswer. my buddy has a nice set of csl's for a price that I can't pass up. They are 18x8 in the front and 18x9 in the rear but the problem is they are 35mm offset. I don't think there will be a problem in the front but what is it going to take to make it not rub in the rear? Can I get away with cutting and rolling or will suspension be a must?

Thanks


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

i got 38mm off set 17x9 and they suck. I had to cut my finder as far as I could its smooth. and I still had to get bmr drag bags so when I go over bridges it wont cut into the tire.. I would not get them they will never fit....


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

Suspension won't even help you. That offset is just way too far off. Not worth the aggravation


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Springs are the key to your equation. I run 9.5's 35mm with 265's on all four corners with King hhd 1/2 drop springs and only had to roll the rear fenders. Get rid of the squat and your golden.


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

06gtoin216 said:


> Springs are the key to your equation. I run 9.5's 35mm with 265's on all four corners with King hhd 1/2 drop springs and only had to roll the rear fenders. Get rid of the squat and your golden.


I'm not going to say that's impossible, but I find that very hard to believe that it all works out perfectly, even with a severly undersized 265 tire


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll dig up some pics and post them tomorrow. It's actually an oversized 265. Falken Azenis Rt-615


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Springs are the key to your equation. I run 9.5's 35mm with 265's on all four corners with King hhd 1/2 drop springs and only had to roll the rear fenders. Get rid of the squat and your golden.


well sure if you get rid of the squat you can make your tires come out as far as you want.. But that dont make no sense, cause when you go to launch out of the whole you want your car to squat so you can get the weight transfer that you need. If not your just going to spin the tires cause your still on top of the tires. Another solution is if your getting the tires really cheap you could probably go to a machine shop and have them shave 5mm off the inside of the wall that mounts to the 5 lugs ( dont know what its called ) but i would give that a shot. that way your at 40mm and it should be ok


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Weight still transfers the exact same if you have a half inch of squat or four inches. I like to even out the weight bias though. That helps a lot. That's why i moved the battery to the trunk deleted the a/c and so on. You want to move as much weight off the nose as possible. I removed so much i have a larger fender gap in the front than the rear. So i guess i have perma squat then :rofl:


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

These are 17lb. 18x9.5 35mm with 265/35's on all four. I will use 275's when i need tires next but that'll be ways away since i can rotate. No rub at all and only mods are rolled rears and King hhd 20mm drops with Monroe's. I bought offset strut mounts but didn't need'em. I think if i put them on i could go with 285's on all four but i don't think they'd be flush with the fenders anymore. Handling is great.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

06gtoin216 said:


> Weight still transfers the exact same if you have a half inch of squat or four inches. I like to even out the weight bias though. That helps a lot. That's why i moved the battery to the trunk deleted the a/c and so on. You want to move as much weight off the nose as possible. I removed so much i have a larger fender gap in the front than the rear. So i guess i have perma squat then :rofl:


lol your crazy if you think the weight transfer is the same :confused


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If you get to much squat your camber goes crazy and your not getting the whole contact patch down. There's a fine line. The most squat you can get is not ideal with a stock suspension set up or alignment. 

Plus think about some 8 second fwd cars. What kind of squat do they get?


----------

